# Baptizing a Newfie



## Devo1 (Apr 30, 2019)

A Newfie is stumbling through the woods, totally drunk, when he comes upon a preacher baptizing people in the river.
He proceeds to walk into the water and subsequently bumps into the preacher.
The preacher turns around and is almost overcome by the smell of alcohol, whereupon he asks the drunk,
'Are you ready to find Jesus?'
The drunk shouts, 'Yes, bye.'
So the preacher grabs him and dunks him in the water.
He pulls him up and asks the drunk, 'Brother have you found Jesus?'
The drunk replies, 'No, bye, haven't found Jesus.'
The preacher shocked at the answer, dunks him into the water again for a little longer.
He again pulls him out of the water and asks again, 'Have you found Jesus me brother?'
The drunk again answers, 'No, bye, I haven't found Jesus.'
By this time the preacher is at his wits end and dunks the drunk in the water again ---
but this time holds him down for about 30 seconds and when he begins kicking his arms and legs he pulls him up.
The preacher again asks the drunk, 'For the love of God have you found Jesus yet?'

The drunk wipes his eyes and catches his breath and says to the preacher, 'Are ya sure dis is where he fell in?'


----------



## lumpy (May 3, 2019)

Only a Canadian would understand that me bruder.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 6, 2019)

Good one.
Gary


----------



## sigmo (May 17, 2019)

For some reason:  "Where's the money, Lebowski?" comes to mind!  ;)


----------

